# www.buckenmeyer.com <-- portfolio and purchase



## buckenmeyer (May 2, 2005)

I just wanted to post my URL and get everyone's opinion. I haven't posted any photos here on the forum for a while. I've created a site for my photos (and my girlfriend's photos) for people to browse and purchase.

http://www.buckenmeyer.com

I welcome any suggestions and link exchanges!

Cheers! 
Javi


----------

